# Ft. Collins



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Any news?

Aaron


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Any news?
> 
> Aaron


Dude...it was after 11AM Mountain time when you posted this....prolly havent run a dozen dogs yet....settle down.


Cant wait to get the brindle male pup home.


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Call backs for Open 1st series; #1,2,4,5,7,10,12,13,15,16,19,23,25,28,29,30,32,33,34,36,41,42,43,45,46,48,49,50,51,53,54,57,58,59,60, and 61.
Setting up for 2nd series now!
Do not have any info on the Qual....

William W


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Call backs after 2nd series in the Open are; #4,10,15,19,23,25,30,32,33,34,36,43,45,46,49,50,54,58,59,60, and 61

William W


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

hey William are you up there again?Hope your pup repeats or better than her other trial.Sounds like Maxx is an awesome youngster with lots of time left in the derby.Good luck


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> hey William are you up there again?Hope your pup repeats or better than her other trial.Sounds like Maxx is an awesome youngster with lots of time left in the derby.Good luck


Trevor
Arrived here on Thursday afternoon. That evening they had a flash flood (>5inches) but the grounds weren't bad Friday.
Keepin' my fingers crossed for Maxx...

William W


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

William,
How does Gypsy look? Good trial or on the bubble? It's hard to sit here and not know.
Bob


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Bob Rehmet said:


> William,
> How does Gypsy look? Good trial or on the bubble? It's hard to sit here and not know.
> Bob


Bob,

Gypsy Is by NO means on the bubble!!! Her Land series was superb and her Land blind was one of the best.... And she's HOT to TROT!
She's got GAME  

William W


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

William,
Thanks for your superb job of "field reporting" from Ft Collins. We really are looking forward to hearing your report on Maxx in the Derby.

Raz had her surgical AI this morning.

Thanks,
Marty and Lesa


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

ramblinmaxx said:


> William,
> Thanks for your superb job of "field reporting" from Ft Collins. We really are looking forward to hearing your report on Maxx in the Derby.
> 
> Raz had her surgical AI this morning.
> ...


Call backs to 4th Series; #10,15,23,32,33,45,58,60, and 61

Marty,
Derby has started...will let ya know how goes it.
Hurray for Cosmo x Raz pups!!!

William W


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Congratulations to John Goettl who won the Open with Cache La Poudre Osmerus (Ozzie)!*

This is the fourth *Open* win this year by an *Amateur* with a dog trained by *Cherylon Loveland *(she does not run field trials)

Others were

Fat City Pacer - O/H Dee Boice
Fat City Freerider - O/H Marvin Frye
FC/AFC Freeridin Vampire Slayer - O/H Ted Shih


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Rest of Open results; 1st #32 
2nd #23
3rd #15
4th #60
RJ #58
J #45

Call backs to third series of Derby; #1,2,7,8,9,10,11,12,14, and 15
Setting up for third series now.

William W


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Call backs to AM water blind:
2
5
6
8
10
13
14
24
25
26
30
31
36
44


Andy


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Call backs in Derby to 4th series in AM; #2,7,8,9,10,11,12, and 15

William W


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Qual results?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Qual results?


If I'm not mistaken, a dog named Champ won the Q. Don't know the number or the owner. I'm sure somebody will have the full info.

Andy


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Partial Qual...
1st to Champ, owned by Bill Flynn. Champ is a littermate to Angus (QAA) (Jensen) and Sinner (QAA) (Morton); by FC/AFC Prime and out of Danni.
2nd to Firemark's Can You Say Hemi owned by Deb Dorband.
That's all I know...
________
Ford erika platform picture


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Remainder of Qual Placements

3rd Watermarks Think Pink Richard Davis & Joseph McCann
4th Red Dirt's Big Iron Chris Payne & Joseph McCann
RJ RockErin's Scottish Patriot Joseh McCann
and there was 1 Jam I believe, but don't know it.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations on the success of Rockerin crew, for consistently placing in the last three Q's. CO. is tough on non residents. Rock on!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Chris looks like Colt has turned it on lately.Congrats again on placements.


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Derby results;
1st #15
2nd #8
3rd #12
4th #7
RJ #9
J #2 Maxx De Mann (little over 12mos. old)
J #10

William W


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I just wanted to thank all the handlers and workers for a real fun trial this weekend. Great work done by a lot of great dogs and great work done by a lot of deticated people to put this on. Congrats go out to our own John Goettl and Ozzie for the Open win.


----------



## Steve Helgoth (Jun 7, 2005)

*Am results?*

A great big  CONGRATULATIONS  to Amy Hunt and Crash for winning the amateur. Anyone have the other amateur placements?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Man congrats William,Maxx has placed again.

Anymore results.


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

fowl hunter,

Thanks! Maxx got a Jam....YeeHaaa 
Ft Collins RC provided Great grounds and they're a Great group of people!
Coming back to Texas tomorrow to get ready for Fall season.
Take Care,

By the Way-Mark (Old School Labs) has a very nice dog!!!

William W


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey a Jam is awesome with a dog who just turned 1 a few days ago especially since he has a 3rd to go along with the jam.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Thank you William nice of you to mention. Casey had a hard time going up to the holding blind 3 times, and the line twice, and not breaking, but will try again at Saratoga.

Maxx is a great young pup with a lot of talent and more to come I am sure. It was fun to watch these great young Derby pups work.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> will try again at Saratoga.


Alright! Glad to see you stepping to the line again....

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet


----------

